# Supplementation and feeder variety



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ed was kind enough to share this with me a while back and I never found a good place for it. We really need a solid supplementation sticky eventually, but in the meantime I decided to just give it it's own thread.



Ed said:


> Vitamin A in Anurans
> 
> Vitamin A, E and D3 are all essential for the proper growth of vertebrates such as frogs and toads and there is a considerable amount of misinformation surrounding these vitamins in the frog hobby. These claims range from those who claim that β- carotene is an adequate source of vitamin for frogs to claims that the frogs don’t need prey species to be dusted with vitamins and minerals if the prey species are properly gut loaded. Unfortunately too many people accept these claims despite the fact that they are unsupported and even contradicted in the literature for the nutritional requirements of frogs and other taxa.
> 
> ...


I know a lot of this info is present somewhere or another on the forum, but Ed did a great job putting it all in one place and covering a few topics too. 

Moral of the story: always use supplements with your feeders and don't just get stuck in the "fruit flies all day every day" mindset.


----------

